# Learning Japanese with dubbed movies



## bshinn

Hello,

My son is interested in learning Japanese using dubbed Disney movies. But where can I find them? Noting that I'm in America, I really don't want to pay the international shipping as it's expensive and I'm on a limited budget. Is there a streaming site somewhere?

Movies he would like to see are: (In order of release date)
Dumbo
Lady and the Tramp
101 Dalmatians
Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
Oliver and Company
Toy Story (His favorite movie of all time)
Toy Story 2
Shrek (not Disney, but he would like to see it)
Ice Age (Same as above)
Up
Toy Story 3

Thank you


----------

